# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Shared truckload service, Flock Freight, Inc., Solana Beach, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Flock Freight, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Shared truckload: Freight moves better, together.

Aug 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "SoftBank Bets on Logistics Startup at $500 Million Valuation"
The Vision Fund 2 and other investors are giving Flock Freight more than $100 million. 

by Sarah McBride
December 1, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "SoftBank, Volvo back Flock Freight with $113.5M to help shippers share the load"

by Kirsten Korosec
December 1, 2020

Article "Flock Freight Lands SoftBank-led $113.5M Series C"

by Chris Metinko
December 1, 2020

Article "Flock Freight raises $113.5 million to consolidate truck freight shipments with algorithms"

by Kyle Wiggers
December 1, 2020

----------

